# TPMS Direct or Indirect?



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

How do I know if I need sensors (Direct) or my car is ABS sensor based (Indirect)?
It's 2010 CC, it has a button to set TPMS inside the car, does that mean its ABS based?

Need to get new tires but need to know if I need the sensors.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

yes, you have ABS based TPMS


----------



## 97b4Vr6 (Jan 30, 2007)

No, you have a direct TPMS set up. There are physically sensors in each wheel. Not ABS.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

97b4Vr6 said:


> No, you have a direct TPMS set up. There are physically sensors in each wheel. Not ABS.


direct TPMS set up would mean the OP would not have a TPMS reset button on the shifter console. However, the OP does.


----------



## 97b4Vr6 (Jan 30, 2007)

Current VWs all come standard with direct styled TPMS. At least here in the US there is no option for indirect TPMS. If you look at your picture you see that it is dated back to 05. The only way the OP has indirect is if they live outside the US.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

97b4Vr6 said:


> Current VWs all come standard with direct styled TPMS. At least here in the US there is no option for indirect TPMS. If you look at your picture you see that it is dated back to 05. The only way the OP has indirect is if they live outside the US.


Look at what the OP owns. OP isn't from the US.

Passat CC *Sportline*
previous: 2008 Rabbit (Golf) *Comfortline*

those are not US trims for both cars

2011 Jettas have ABS-based TPMS (the TPMS button is in the glovebox)....so not all current VWs come with direct TPMS. Other VW's ABS-based is snicking in gradually


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

BsickPassat said:


> Look at what the OP owns. OP isn't from the US.
> 
> Passat CC *Sportline*
> previous: 2008 Rabbit (Golf) *Comfortline*
> ...


Kind of missed the replies after the first one.

I'm not in the US, I'm in Canada and I've looked at my valve stems and they don't seem to be metal. I'm still hoping it's indirect. Don't know why else I would have the Pressure set button but want to make sure.

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## lightguy (Nov 28, 2010)

So indirect doesn't have wheel sensors or what? Why would you need new sensors with new tires anyway?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

lightguy said:


> So indirect doesn't have wheel sensors or what? Why would you need new sensors with new tires anyway?


Correct because its abs based.

I'll be getting wheels and tires so saving on sensors would be nice.


----------



## Marcpitch (Nov 3, 2010)

I just got a 2011 CC VR6 Executive. Is there a place to check the pressure on an information screen? I cannot seem to locate it.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Marcpitch said:


> I just got a 2011 CC VR6 Executive. Is there a place to check the pressure on an information screen? I cannot seem to locate it.


 I don't think you can check the pressure. The system is desgined to give you a warning if one or more tires loose pressure.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

How much pressure I checked mine the other day and I was at 22lbs. The only warning I've ever seen from the monitor was when I had a blowout on a tire, and in case it was fairly obvious.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

If in doubt, look at your Valve Stem! The wheel based TPMS as a metal valve stem, with a cap that has a hex head on it that tightens and seals the stem. 









The new in-direct TPMS systems we are seeing on 2011 models use the "old" traditional rubber valve stem.


----------

